# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с запуском компа

## Skeef

Люди, есть проблема. Купил комп по частям (мат плата gigabite GA-P35-DS3), блок питания Thermaltake 420 W. Остальное, думаю, не важно.
Итак, проблема такая: при сборке на мат плате оказался 8-пиновый дополнительный разъём питания (естесственно, еще 20+4). На блоке питания же были только коннекторы 20+4 и один 4-пиновый. Соответственно не хватает еще 4-пинового конектора (или 8-пинового?)
Комп не запускается((((. Может я просто чего то не учел, или что-то не знаю о распределении питания?
Сборка нормальная, опыт есть (правда старых компов, 8-пиновый разъём увидел впервые).
Помогите пожалуйста!!!
Да, админы, извените, если тему не там создал, просто времени очень мало.

----------

